# Shifter



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Does the hurst firebird M6 shift linkage fit the tremec in the GTO? I dont think it does.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

What is the cheapest route to get a decent shifter base. The stock one is a real POS. I think the hurst base for the GTO is around $260 on the net. B&M has the 45043 for $199 but I am not sure it would work in a stock application.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't buy a Hurst GTO shifter, they're not any better than stock and more than a few of them have broken. The only shifters worth it are a GMM ripshifter or a converted Proxes MGW-P. They pop up every so ofter on ebay, LS1tech and LS1gto you can get used ones for $200-$350.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

And Billet shifters too, for more $$. But I'm partial to MGW.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

if you change the offset lever to one for a camaro then a camaro shifter will fit. Then you will need to make a handle to come out in the stock location not that big of a deal if you can fabricate---danfigg


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

JMHO but avoid Hurst and B&M


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

how about a pro 5.0---danfigg


----------

